# Cyber criminals planting chips in irons, kettles to launch spam



## CougarKing (2 Nov 2013)

...so says a report that originally came from a Russian state-run tv channel. 

BBC



> *Cyber criminals are planting chips in electric irons and kettles to launch spam attacks, reports in Russia suggest.*
> 
> *State-owned channel Rossiya 24 even showed footage of a technician opening up an iron included in a batch of Chinese imports to find a "spy chip" with what he called "a little microphone".* Its correspondent said the hidden devices were mostly being used to spread viruses, by *connecting to any computer within a 200m (656ft) radius which were using unprotected Wi-Fi networks. Other *  products found to have rogue components reportedly included mobile phones and car dashboard cameras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Strike (3 Nov 2013)

I'm sure this has nothing to do with the death of the samovar manufacturing industry in Russia.


----------

